# M.C. Customs



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

Figured I'd start my thread since I'm about ready to start up my own business pretty soon. Here's just some pix i had from some random work i've done so far. Planning on getting into more candys and start messing around with patterns as well. 

If anyone needs any work done in the Chicago area feel free to contact me. I will be taking in jobs as soon as the weather starts to warm up.

I will be taking on anything from simple resprays to whatever i can possibly do for you.

708 937 3120

heres some pix!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*That looks like a good quality option to have if you are in Chicago or surrounding areas. Good luck on your business venture homie and keep the pics coming!*


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 5 2011, 09:11 PM~19797575
> *That looks like a good quality option to have if you are in Chicago or surrounding areas. Good luck on your business venture homie and keep the pics coming!
> *


THANKS HOMIE. appreciate it!

hope to have some new work up soon!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Good luck homie :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 5 2011, 09:27 PM~19797674
> *Good luck homie :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT..! :biggrin: Nice work!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 6 2011, 12:08 AM~19798802
> *TTT..!  :biggrin:  Nice work!
> *



Cant wait to put your flakes to use!!!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 5 2011, 10:12 PM~19798818
> *Cant wait to put your flakes to use!!!!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 6 2011, 12:12 AM~19798818
> *Cant wait to put your flakes to use!!!!
> *


Well get to it nukka :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 6 2011, 12:21 AM~19798859
> *Well get to it nukka :biggrin:
> *


My new ingersoll rand compressor was delivered wensday i havent even had my electrician come over to wire that and all my lite up yet. But i will asap! 

And mark i think i mite need sum more flakes i wanna play with them lazer flakes!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

BOUT TO BE SPRAYING MY UNCLES HARLEY CANDY... SHOULD BE DOING THAT PRETTY SOON, GOTTA COUPLE JOBS LINED UP AS WELL HOPEFULLY THEY COME IN PRETTY SOON!


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

MAN how much do you charge to respray a 2 dr caprice jet black. Also i got a dent in my quarter panel not too bad actually its a dimple. But lets say I wanted that fixed along with spraying my jams(doors, trunk etc) how much would that run me. Looks like you do good work and I really need someone to get this cracking for me


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

u bring it to me with all the trim/bumpers taken off already ill do it for 1800$ wetsanded and all, that includes some minor body work

let me know im bout to be ready to pull in jobs


after i see the car if it dont need much i may even do it for cheaper, but if you want something thats done right and looks great figure 1800$


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Ok cool I'll let ya know


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

what kind of blue is that on the monte


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i believe that was a ppg vibrant candy color over one of there strait toners from the dbc line


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

my buddies truck i painted today. gmc sonoma wit some rally stripes, did the brake calipers/rotors/drums to match the rallys

shaved roll pan, sprayed the jambs and put new pins in so they close perfect now. smoothed out the bottom of the bumper cover that was textured and painted that as well


custom blue i mixed up for him, shit looks black from a distance, blue up close and pops CRAZY in the sunlite


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama: lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 27 2011, 06:10 PM~19974133
> *my buddies truck i painted today.  gmc sonoma wit some rally stripes, did the brake calipers/rotors/drums to match the rallys
> 
> shaved roll pan, sprayed the jambs and put new pins in so they close perfect now. smoothed out the bottom of the bumper cover that was textured and painted that as well
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

good work !!
those mercedez are hard to take apart arent they ? jajajaj


:thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 28 2011, 02:06 AM~19978071
> *good work !!
> those mercedez are hard to take apart arent they ? jajajaj
> :thumbsup:
> *



lol that was at a shop i was working for. i like to tear shit apart myself as you can tell on the truck i just posted haha


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Feb 5 2011, 11:14 PM~19799148
> *My new ingersoll rand compressor was delivered wensday i havent even had my electrician come over to wire that and all my lite up yet.  But  i will asap!
> 
> And mark i think i mite need sum more flakes i wanna play with them lazer flakes!
> *


were are these lazer flakes???


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Good luck on your new business homie! Your work looks great!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 5 2011, 12:35 AM~20019662
> *were are these lazer flakes???
> *


go to the flake sale in the paint/body section!!

thanks ranger!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

NEW JOB JUST KNOCKED OUT IN 2 DAYS... GETTIN IT IN!!
HOUSE OF KOLOR TWO TONE

GET AT ME IF YOU WANT YOUR WHIP WET!!!!!!















































DAMNNNN CLOUDS IN THE HOOD


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 26 2011, 10:14 PM~20427535
> *NEW JOB JUST KNOCKED OUT IN 2 DAYS... GETTIN IT IN!!
> HOUSE OF KOLOR TWO TONE
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: didnt know u washed cars also :0


----------



## buddha21 (Jun 4, 2009)

how much would u charg to repaint a 80 eldorado that has some rust and the bumper fillers are cracked


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 26 2011, 10:32 PM~20428436
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:   didnt know u washed cars also  :0
> *


lol what u mean by that?




and homie with the eldorado give me a call id have to see it in person

708 937 3120


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

UPDATE....

honda civic. onyx black.. stupid wet... both quarters were buckled and the car come to me with the whole front clip off... 
http://youtu.be/EsLw1ivfT7E

vette ls7 motor covers fully painted.. letters sprayed silver with silver design on sides and ghost flames

http://youtu.be/cvQYLtUVDuA





























HOK APPLE RED OVER GOLD HARLEY ROAD KING

http://youtu.be/vVzxgCC8Shs




















































AND COMIN SOON- 84 BOX ON 30S KANDY ROOT BEER... GIMME A MONTH OR SO FOR THIS ONE GOTTA DO MY FIBERGLASS TRUNK FOR 6 15S THEN IM PAINTING IT
http://youtu.be/qSNqYss90mE


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

another whip wetted up from your boy at mc customs...

chrysler 300 on 30" dub floaters.... finished this thing complete color change in 6 days for the show

http://youtu.be/IyKj9Sl7irU


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*Work is looking good homie!*


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:yes: :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

FlipFlopBox said:


> UPDATE....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummmm that first pic is kinda distracting so can u please remove so i can look at da pics thanks


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

LOL

sorry fellas thought you wanted some eye candy.... haha :nicoderm:

yep work is coming along pretty damn good.. just wish i wasnt so fucking cheap lately i might actually have some money saved up... lol

bout to jack my prices up and no more favors!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

http://youtu.be/2v90Ichwxfw


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

FlipFlopBox said:


> LOLsorry fellas thought you wanted some eye candy.... haha :nicoderm:yep work is coming along pretty damn good.. just wish i wasnt so fucking cheap lately i might actually have some money saved up... lolbout to jack my prices up and no more favors!!


No I love eye candy but I'm kinda trying to look at ur pics  . Yeah being cheap does suck! But I'm wit u prices need to go up. Favors and being cheap don't pay da bills


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

yep i got one job that i promised to a homie of mine cuz he lent me money when i needed it... but everyone else paying NEW pricing from now on... sick of not being able to stack this money like i should be

oh i finally got some of that planet color rootbeer and a base coat to test it out with lol... should post pics next week of it


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

nice jobs!!!!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

thanks man... right now i got an 05 navigator full color change.. then im gonna do my 84 box caprice and if i get it ready in time gonna have the homie maurice lay some leafing/pinstriping on it.... depends if i can get it to that point before he leave chicago!!!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

looks good!! keep up the good work


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

new shit up... check me out at www.facebook.com/mccustoms and like the page!!!! trying to get as many followers as possible on there!


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

:wave: NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

mrcaprice84 said:


> :wave: NICE WORK HOMIE


thanks homie let me know when you ready for me to paint that 2 door....


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

my caprice under MAJOR construction....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVUGH-w-T1k

http://youtu.be/yk7Ou2lvAFI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk5DwHlCfd8&feature=related


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

Cars look good man good luck on the business :thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

sergio187 said:


> Cars look good man good luck on the business :thumbsup:


thanks homie... if you need any work done get at me im in the south burbs not far from indiana!


----------

